# What are these?



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 8, 2021)

These were in a box of bottles that I got a couple weeks back, from an auction.  The quick stick one is a broken glue bottle, I think… I am leaning towards part of a pipe on the white one- but the last one, I am really stumped on.  A straining funnel? A tiny megaphone- (Leonard?)  another pipe?  If The other is a pipe bowl? 






Anyone?  Kat   >^?^<


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 8, 2021)

I am totally stumped! So many possibilities racing through my mine. All of your thoughts are quite plausible. Part of a candlestick came to mind. Someone will know something. All look Victorian to me. Qwikstik is a type of glue cap/dispenser. Two links, one to a post from this site and one to a complete one on Ebay.
ROBBYBOBBY64.
"KWIK STIK Glue Bottle | Antique Bottles, Glass, Jars Online Community" https://www.antique-bottles.net/threads/kwik-stik-glue-bottle.541789/









						Antique Kwik Stik Glass Glue Bottle with Copper Top 2 3/4" Patent 1915 - 1919  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Antique Kwik Stik Glass Glue Bottle with Copper Top 2 3/4" Patent 1915 - 1919 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 8, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> These were in a box of bottles that I got a couple weeks back, from an auction.  The quick stick one is a broken glue bottle, I think… I am leaning towards part of a pipe on the white one- but the last one, I am really stumped on.  A straining funnel? A tiny megaphone- (Leonard?)  another pipe?  If The other is a pipe bowl? View attachment 229402View attachment 229403View attachment 229402Anyone?  Kat   >^?^<


Oil lamp pieces?


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Sep 8, 2021)

The transparent glass funnel sieve thing might be an attachment for a food juicer.


----------



## embe (Sep 8, 2021)

The glass/black metal one looks like embossing on the glass that might shed some light?  

Maybe a candle snuffer on the middle one shaped like a bell?

Or could be some type of old medical devices (although I don't want to think what).


----------



## Dogo (Sep 8, 2021)

If that is a metal base on the large, could it be a door knob?  If it is cork or rubber, maybe a decanter top..  Some


----------



## Len (Sep 8, 2021)

Good ole American make do in pics. I'll go out on a limb and guess the ceramic originally might be an interior insulator.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm pretty confident in saying that none of them are pipes.  I think an insulator is a pretty good guess for the ceramic thing, although I've never seen one like it.  The funnel thing looks somewhat reminiscent of part of a breast pump, although not a design that I've seen before.  What does the embossing on it say?


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 9, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> Oil lamp pieces?



The porcelain one has Scorch marks 3/4ths of the way up …. Like a pipe? (Did they have pipe bowls out of ceramic or whatever that is?)The glass one had red crosses around it? The original k-cup coffee pod? A straining small funnel? Well it looks like it was an important part for something. Having poured a lotta candles, my head went there too.. but it would drip wax all over- but strain out the big chunks? It would make a nice holder for burning Incense sticks .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 9, 2021)

The item with the crosses on it is an old Red Cross Germ Proof Mouthpiece (patented May 3, 1910) for an old candlestick telephone.  These are VERY valuable and originals sell for $300-$500, I believe, though I'm not really up on current prices.  They have been reproduced, but originals with the metal portion are rare and valuable.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 10, 2021)

Well that’s better than what I just came on to say, given all the medical weird crap in that lot of stuff.  In teeny tiny letters on the thing, that I can hardly see- it took all day to find it says “pat  Bye & L  May 3 1910” and on the next line it says (the part I couldn’t read) “Red cross germ proof glass mouthpiece”. So I’m thinking it maybe screwed onto one of those airbags they used for anesthesia during surgery or to help somebody breathe? I like that it goes to a phone better than that. How do I get rid of it? Lol!  Almost threw it in the trash right then!  This is the kind of stuff in that box, but with a bunch of perfumes and druggist bottles and owl bottles.  Ewwww:




Thank you, you guys are simply amazingly great..  so good.  Nhpharm, do u think the other one is part of a pipe?


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 10, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'm pretty confident in saying that none of them are pipes. I think an insulator is a pretty good guess for the ceramic thing, although I've never seen one like it. The funnel thing looks somewhat reminiscent of part of a breast pump, although not a design that I've seen before. What does the embossing on it say?



You have better eyes than I do…. Only just noticed any writing on it, today. They made it so tiny like a boarder. I just about tossed it after reading “pat Bye & L. (Who is that?!) MAY 3 1910 and- Red Cross germ proof glass mouth piece”. We thought it might screw on to some bag for anesthesia or oxygen? A phone part is much better. Now I have to figure out how to get rid of it…. (The trash can thought was much easier!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 10, 2021)

So interesting! 





__





						The Red Cross Germ Proof Glass Mouthpice
					





					www.telephonecollectors.org
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 10, 2021)

You know I thought it looked like a telephone mouthpiece, but dismissed that because I couldn't think why they would make them out of glass.  That's a great find in that case!  Certainly doesn't look like a reproduction either.


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 11, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> The porcelain one has Scorch marks 3/4ths of the way up …. Like a pipe? (Did they have pipe bowls out of ceramic or whatever that is?)The glass one had red crosses around it? The original k-cup coffee pod? A straining small funnel? Well it looks like it was an important part for something. Having poured a lotta candles, my head went there too.. but it would drip wax all over- but strain out the big chunks? It would make a nice holder for burning Incense sticks .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whatever it is,isn’t it fun just to guess? Something so insignificant could create so much conversation. Even the guesses are pretty boring. Nobody has guessed anything crazy. This is about the journey not the destination. I like to think that no matter what it is the Nazi’s are after it . So you must protect it at all costs. It belongs in a museum.
I may have seen Indiana Jones once or twice.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 11, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> Whatever it is,isn’t it fun just to guess? Something so insignificant could create so much conversation. Even the guesses are pretty boring. Nobody has guessed anything crazy. This is about the journey not the destination. I like to think that no matter what it is the Nazi’s are after it . So you must protect it at all costs. It belongs in a museum.
> I may have seen Indiana Jones once or twice.


I thought breast pump was a pretty good guess! That’s funny stuff there. At all costs, I will protect it with my life.  S#\t will get real, if the Nazis or Mr Jones show up here!


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 11, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I thought breast pump was a pretty good guess! That’s funny stuff there. At all costs, I will protect it with my life.  S#\t will get real, if the Nazis or Mr Jones show up here!


Shoulda said “I think it’s for boobies” now that’s comedy.


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 15, 2021)

Len said:


> Good ole American make do in pics. I'll go out on a limb and guess the ceramic originally might be an interior insulator.


Probably more like:  "Good ole" British "make do".


----------

